# Protection when on muddy trail



## furryfriend (Apr 12, 2021)

Right now what I use is Lick Sleeve: Wearable Leg Protection, Sure-fit Design when there's too much mud on our trail. I also would love to get waterproof clothing for them but I don't want to get a raincoat since that would be too thick and too hot. Any suggestions as to what you let them wear when it's gonna be muddy?


----------



## Oldk9man (Feb 20, 2021)

I normally just wear my snake chaps, Iam protected from mud and water on my pants plus snakes


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

if you're thinking you need bad weather clothes for your dogs, you're overthinking LOL they don't need clothes....what makes you think they do and what breed are they ? if you would like a list of reasons why i feel this way i could post them. grooming wet/dirty/muddy dogs is part of the responsibility that comes with dog ownership. if you would like to know my two secret tools for low effort grooming, just ask LOL


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Rick is correct. Hi, by the way, Rick. Been a while. Never thought I'd find a "how to keep my fur baby mud free" question on a WORKING DOG forum. I have suggestions for keeping your dog safe from broken glass, torn up metal, rebar, etc. Mud? Really? Stick the dog in a tub. Or never take you dog outside.


----------

